# New VTA Body Release



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New product release from McAllister Racing-

#295- 1970 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am VTA body- 1/10- 200mm

In 1970 Jerry Titus drove the Pontiac Firebird Trans Am in the Trans Am series that shared the same name. The body is one piece and comes with paint mask, overspray film, and head light decals.

Please support your local RC Dealer and ask for Mcallister Racing by name.

All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Glad to see it Gary - 

I know there's a ton of guys who have been wanting and waiting for a different VTA body - hopefully they jump ALL Over this one - (I don't think I could make it look like a FORD though)


----------



## Rcpaintinpete (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup: love it


----------



## pennyliner (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice Gary, I know what I'm getting for Fathers Day! Probably be faster than that yellow Mustang, right Joe?!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Only if it's got the GM Corporate Engine and NOT A Pontiac Engine~


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I've been working on doing up some decals for this New McAllister VTA Firebird ... and going a little outside the box.










These should be going to the print shop today, hopefully I'll have the 1st printing back mid next week.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I updated the photo for the grill/tail decals - these are the versions that have been ordered...I should have them on Thursday if anyone is interested in a set or three shoot me an email to [email protected] or [email protected] be sure to put DECALS in the subject line so I don't miss them. THANKS


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Ok guys - if you've got one of Gary's NEW Pontiac Firebird VTA bodies and want to dress it up just a little - I've got a couple dozen sets of grille and tail light decals made up










ready to ship - shoot me an email to [email protected] for more info ("DECALS" in the subject line)


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine arrived and look great!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Here's a pic of Bill from Florida's car all done up w/ the decals


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

This one just in -


----------



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

it would be nice if the bodies came with a driver figure for the VTA class, I have had a hard time finding a driver that fits the bodies, without being hacked up. This is just a thought, no bad feelings intended


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I've seen some pretty creative jobs w/ the McAllister interior in the VTA cars - I personally hate that the US VTA made that mandatory to run them.

Not for any reason other than my TC is a skinny chassis and I STACK stuff and it hits the driver set up and is a PAIN IN THE BUTT to work around...

Thankfully, when I do run a VTA car, I run in a OUTLAW VTA class - and we don't have to use them.


----------



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


swtour said:


> I've seen some pretty creative jobs w/ the McAllister interior in the VTA cars - I personally hate that the US VTA made that mandatory to run them.
> 
> Not for any reason other than my TC is a skinny chassis and I STACK stuff and it hits the driver set up and is a PAIN IN THE BUTT to work around...
> 
> Thankfully, when I do run a VTA car, I run in a OUTLAW VTA class - and we don't have to use them.


I hear what your saying, my track is not so big on the driver and some don't use them. 

I would really like to see a "drop in" driver with all the above problems in mind. Probably asking too much


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Ive used the HPI Trophy drivers tray since it came out...in about 10-15 different bodies and haven't had not one issue...

and I use the whole tray(passenger too)...take a dab of shoe glue on all 4 coners and let it sit...and its done..


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I don't know which interior it was, but one of the coolest I've seen was put in w/ 4 pieces of Vel-cro and was easy to move to other bodies - I haven't tried that yet...

I have 2 of the McAllister interiors - but I'm such a crappy painter I haven't done anything w/ them yet.


----------



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

BATTMAN said:


> Ive used the HPI Trophy drivers tray since it came out...in about 10-15 different bodies and haven't had not one issue...
> 
> and I use the whole tray(passenger too)...take a dab of shoe glue on all 4 coners and let it sit...and its done..


Do you have a part number for that tray?


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

My New Hotrod.......


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Pretty Clean little HotRod there cheif


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm going to have a couple sets of these printed










if anybody is interested in one - email me for details. [email protected]

and here's a custom set I put together today


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Rolled these out today - Green Twins!~


----------

